# color mixing for acrylics



## mdwilliams999 (Aug 9, 2013)

Does anyone have a good place to go for a color chart?  I have seen a lot of color wheels but no description of the ratios of primary colors to get there.  I am starting to work with making my own acrylic blanks and hybrids, but need some help creating various colors.


----------



## HamTurns (Aug 9, 2013)

I found this site helpful;
Color Mixing - Enchanted Learning Software

But another thing that has helped a lot is that I keep a record of all the casts I do. How much of what color, how much resin and so on. It helps to either re-create one I've done or go from there and tweak it.

Happy turning
Tom


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 9, 2013)

I hand mix many of my colors. The color wheel helps give the general direction but there's a lot of variables to consider. Amount of resin, amount of pigments, type of pigment, etc. One important lesson I learned is that white does NOT brighten a color. It will wash it out and turn it pastel. Also keep in mind that even if you do small trial pours to get a color that when you go to make a larger batch that not all pigments will scale evenly.

I think for what you're asking you might want to try and search for custom car paint formulas or for the program that companies like Lowes or Home Depot use in the paint mixing machines.


----------



## jason_r (Sep 18, 2013)

I think this has been answered, but I have a number of recipes online in my  resin color library 

As always, it's open for additions.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 22, 2013)

Just my two cents, I agree with HmTurns. Play around with your colors, and record the recipes that you like. Pen turning is a creative outlet and creating a color base to your liking make your pens unique. Have fun with it.


----------

